# Zinc



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

Do you take zinc in order to ward off sickness or cut down in it's duration?

Does it work?

I've been on it a few days now and have a wicked head cold.


----------



## goatlady (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm under the impression that zinc combined with vitamin C is effective for colds, but I know the product Zicam was taken off the market for a while as there were documented cases of the zinc product killing the sense of smell in folks who took it according to the directions. Something to be aware of.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

I already suffer from phantom smells, today being Chinese food. 

I have sinus issues, I know that's the source of it.


----------



## goatlady (Nov 7, 2011)

You might want to consider a course of echinacea for that sinus issue. I've known it to work really well on even long standing sinus infections. The tincture works best at 1 teaspoon full 3 times a day for 7-10 days, none for a week, then the same routine again for 7-10 days. You should notice a significant improvement - IF you have no problems with the alcohol tincture. Otherwise, try an alternative preparation but be prepared to do the treatment far longer.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

I'll give it a try. 

I go through bouts with it, I think the high cedar count has only made things worse.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

More research for me ... :gaah:

First I don't take zinc but was reading about phantom smells. From what I read in some instances, a deficiency of the mineral zinc has been implicated in the smell disorder(s) -- Zinc sulfate supplements sometimes help bring "back" the sence of smell, even when no deficiency is apparent.

Nutrients were the key...


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

Well I've been on it for a week now, I'm going to just keep taking it till it's gone to see if I can get my sense of smell back to normal.


----------



## goatlady (Nov 7, 2011)

OOPS, Austin. I assumed, wrongly, that your sinus issue was an infection. Sounds like an allergy instead. For an allergy problem, especially caused by pollens, Mullein leaf tincture is THE fix for that. One dose most usually clears the symptoms within 15 to 20 minutes of ingestion and the effect usually lasts up to 8 hours or so. Wonderful herb for pollen allergies.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

Thanks for the correction!


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

Well, a few weeks into zinc and I feel right as rain. 

I've been a t the hospital a lot, so I think I would be prone to getting something, but I don;t know if the absence of proof is the proof of absence.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

And for my notes  ...

Do you still get the phantom smells?


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

I do. 

I actually had a spell of not being able to smell at all till last night when I was giving my Daughter a bath and it came rushing back. 

Strawberry scented conditioner and cranberry soap was quite bracing.


----------



## Claymore5150 (Nov 17, 2011)

Hey Austin, if you have sinus issues, especially RECURRING sinus issues....you might give those Sinus Rinse bottles a try. 
You can make the saline solution yourself dirt cheap with non-iodized salt and baking soda at like a 3 to 1 ratio.
There are TONS of the recipes online. 

I DO recommend the nasal rinse bottles, but do NOT recommend the neti pot.

Also, you gotta use distilled water ONLY....or water recently boiled and cooled to lukewarm. Anything else could get you "insane in the membrane" dead.

It's a weird sensation, but it works Absolute Wonders for your sinus cavities...I promise you that.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

Claymore5150 said:


> Hey Austin, if you have sinus issues, especially RECURRING sinus issues....you might give those Sinus Rinse bottles a try.
> You can make the saline solution yourself dirt cheap with non-iodized salt and baking soda at like a 3 to 1 ratio.
> There are TONS of the recipes online.
> 
> ...


I use one every other day.

If I use it everyday it over dries and it's painful.

Most everyone in my family has the issue. Not anyone has had anything done about it.

Most of us just live with it.


----------

